# 7-4 found the Blue water with a Rip



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Left saturday night on the way out stopped and caught some snappers and a 20lb Cobia, Hit our mark @ 2am put the sword baits out without a strike. Put the lures out @ 5am headed South to find the bluewater the Roffs was showing and hit it about 7 miles South of where we started, caught a 30 lb Bull off the bat and 30 mintues later Hooked a Blue but ended up Jumping him off after about 1 minute. Caught 5 other Dolphin and that was our day. Water was Green pushed up to blue with alot of current and a small grass line down it, Looks best in the morning and then when the wind picked up it started to push it apart. Hit the Rip @ 87.00W and 29.00N water seemed to be pushing to the east and slightly North


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

Were was the blue water? How far out did you have to run?


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

86 miles from Destin, right where the 87.00w and the 29.00 N intersect


----------

